# Home theater Direct



## 4U2NVME (Aug 20, 2010)

I am giving very serious consideration to Home Theater Direct. Has anybody, or is anybody using the product, what are you thoughts? Are the speakers on the same level as Speaker Craft and the like. Do you live in Dallas, have you had the opportunity to hear them side by side with other product lines?

It appears to be great value, and the sales men and the forums on their site all sing the praises of them, but before I put down over 4k on a system I want to make sure the quality of sound and product is there. If your affiliated with HTD when/if you answer please let me know.

BTW just wanted to say what a great group everybody at HTS is, really appreciate the input and responses. I hope I can gain enough knowledge to return the favor. 

-NV


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Just checking out there products on there site and they look like some nice products, good craftsmanship and quality components. I have not heard of them before so before i made a purchase i would definatly read some outsider reveiws anddo some research.:T


----------



## 4U2NVME (Aug 20, 2010)

I was recommended it by a HTS user, so just putting a shout out to see if anybody else is using them. My fingers are crossed they are a quality product!!


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Did you allready make the purchase? If not i'll do some research and see what i come up with, as of what i saw on there site though they do appear to be quality products.:T


----------



## OvalNut (Jul 18, 2006)

I used a set of the newer generation HTD Level II bookshelves and center for my front soundstage for years. They are great, and I ran them pretty hard with no concern or misbehavior. They are a great value and deliver very believable lifelike coherent sound. Acoustic music and volcals sound wonderful, at times very moving. As an example, on Heart's Alive in Seattle DVD, Nancy Wilson plays Elton John's Monas Lisas and Mad Hatters on a 12 string Ovation, and the impact of the song is uber-realistic. Amazing.

For HT use, I would class them as a very good all around performer in recreating the reality of a scene, just not stellar. 

As to specific critiques:
1. They seem to have a bit of a frequency hole in the upper midrange.
2. The low end is very strong, though bordering on indistinct but not at all obnoxious.

That said though, it is like they are mixed to deliver an overall sound that is well blended and balanced for the budget.

p.s., I still have them with original packaging available for sale. :bigsmile:


Tim
:drive:



toward the at, though a bit undefined when listening in comparison to more in c


----------



## 4U2NVME (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks Tim,

I originally was going to go with all POLK for my house system in all my rooms. I am looking at about 29 speakers for my home system minus my HT room. WOW, I did not realize that till just now. I think I have a sickness, but not sure I want to be cured. The wife knows and I have been trying to explain my vision to my wife, its getting muddied somewhere... I think I'm going to be in trouble when it comes to her decorating it, I won't have much input at all... other then yes dear!! :doh:

I will be using different speakers for my main theater room, so I assume for my 5.1 in my bedroom they will be more then sufficient. I am looking at getting the HD 80's for most of the house, and in some of the smaller rooms putting the HD 6.5's. I will be using their controller and amp to drive all but the bedroom and the Big HT room. That I just ordered two Amps tonight. I ordered:

For the Bedroom: Onkyo HT-RC260 7.2-Channel Home Theater Receiver
and the HT: Onkyo TX-NR3007 :yay:

Was looking at the Onkyo TX-SR508 7.1 for the bedroom, but there appeared to be to many complaints on the amp. The 260 looks much the same, but with less written problems on it.


----------



## OvalNut (Jul 18, 2006)

I have the HTD AL-R80's installed in the ceiling as my surrounds in a 6.1 configuration. No complaints whatsoever. Take a hint though, when I did mine, I had talked with an engineer at HTD who told me they sound best when installed in 1.2 cu ft sealed boxes between the joists behind the drywall. I crafted the boxes with 1/2" MDF and 2'4's, and sealed the front drywall to them with liquid nails. Just lay in a bat of insulation and run the wire in before putting up the drywall. Then when you cut out the opening later you're all set.


Tim
:drive:


----------



## 4U2NVME (Aug 20, 2010)

OvalNut said:


> I have the HTD AL-R80's installed in the ceiling as my surrounds in a 6.1 configuration. No complaints whatsoever. Take a hint though, when I did mine, I had talked with an engineer at HTD who told me they sound best when installed in 1.2 cu ft sealed boxes between the joists behind the drywall. I crafted the boxes with 1/2" MDF and 2'4's, and sealed the front drywall to them with liquid nails. Just lay in a bat of insulation and run the wire in before putting up the drywall. Then when you cut out the opening later you're all set.
> Tim
> :drive:


I'm currently in that process, I have asked him how many cubic feet each speaker needs. Did you put in a bat of insulation inside the speaker box? The half inch is thick enough or do you don't get any vibrations? 

For the couple in my walls I was just going to put a 2*4 or 2*6 (depending on width of wall) above and below the speaker to get the calculated square feet and glue the drywall to the Studs' and short cross members.

Are the AL's their base model speakers? I can't find them on the site.

-NV


----------



## OvalNut (Jul 18, 2006)

4U2NVME said:


> I'm currently in that process, I have asked him how many cubic feet each speaker needs. Did you put in a bat of insulation inside the speaker box? The half inch is thick enough or do you don't get any vibrations?
> 
> For the couple in my walls I was just going to put a 2*4 or 2*6 (depending on width of wall) above and below the speaker to get the calculated square feet and glue the drywall to the Studs' and short cross members.
> 
> ...


The AL's were the prior version of the HD's.

Yep, very similar construction mehod to what I used. Be sure though to seal up all the joints with caulk/construction adhesive. 

Yes, put the unsulation in the box. I used an unfaced R13 fiberglass bat and just laid it in. All you're trying to do is damp any resonances with it, so don't go too overboard with the insulation.


Tim
:drive:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
It is great that there is a Member (OvalNut) who has personal experience with these Speakers as I was not familiar with Home Theater Direct. There are so many ID (Internet Direct) A/V Companies out there that it is difficult to have a working knowledge with all of them.

I was not aware that there was a great deal of complaints about the Onkyo TX-SR508. In truth, I have been following the 608 on up with a little more attention as there has been so much excitement over the 608.
What are the issues you have heard about in respect to the TX-SR508?
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## 4U2NVME (Aug 20, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> It is great that there is a Member (OvalNut) who has personal experience with these Speakers as I was not familiar with Home Theater Direct. There are so many ID (Internet Direct) A/V Companies out there that it is difficult to have a working knowledge with all of them.


I agree, I hope there is one or two more HTS users who have used the HTD system and get some more feed back. But I'm feeling pretty good about it. They do come with a 30 day unconditional warranty, BUT my house is along way beyond 30 days from being ready to have these installed and up and running.



Jungle Jack said:


> I was not aware that there was a great deal of complaints about the Onkyo TX-SR508. In truth, I have been following the 608 on up with a little more attention as there has been so much excitement over the 608.
> What are the issues you have heard about in respect to the TX-SR508?
> Cheers,
> JJ


Jack I am ordering for the first time on Amazon.com and was reading the reviews. There are both extremely positive reviews, as well as about 1/2 of them had complaints about DOA units, units that die within a month, sound issues (channel mixing left to right), units having to be sent back twice and still having problems. I really liked the 508 especially for a bedroom AMP, but I did not like the odds when it came to getting a dead or dying unit. I looked at the one I ordered and it appeared to be pretty close (a bit better) almost the same $ and did not find any bad reviews. So here's hoping I got it right onder:

-NV


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> It is great that there is a Member (OvalNut) who has personal experience with these Speakers as I was not familiar with Home Theater Direct. There are so many ID (Internet Direct) A/V Companies out there that it is difficult to have a working knowledge with all of them.
> Cheers,
> JJ


I agree, it's very nice when you get to hear a direct response from someone with personnal experiance.:T


----------



## gavinol (Sep 13, 2010)

I was recommended it by a HTS user, so just putting a shout out to see if anybody else is using them. My fingers are crossed they are a quality product!!


----------



## 4U2NVME (Aug 20, 2010)

Let me know how they sound Gavinol. and can you let me know what else you have listened to in the past and how they sound as compared to them.


----------



## tbro49 (Jan 23, 2010)

If you are considering internet direct HT companies, look into Emotiva. I have been using their products and participating in their forum for about three years and all I can say is they are terrific. Just give them a call with whatever questions you have and you will get first hand experience with their customer relations/service. Great products and great people.


----------



## 4U2NVME (Aug 20, 2010)

Hey Tbro,

I checked them out, but I don't see that they have a multiroom solution with keypads and room controls. That is what I am looking for.


----------



## tbro49 (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm not sure, but I think they do have some remote control/connections for Zone 2 on some of their equipment. I suggest giving them a call and ask for Lonnie. He can steer you to what you are looking for even if they don't have it. That's what is so great about dealing with them. Good luck.


----------



## goonstopher (Mar 2, 2009)

Definitely will follow this thread.

Was reading the reviews and I just always focus on the negative reviews which is my own flaw. Interested in reading more though.


----------



## 4U2NVME (Aug 20, 2010)

Ok, here in town we have something once a year that is called the Parade of Homes. Its when all our builders put on their show homes. I saw a couple of them use a product called Russound, it sounded pretty good and looked pretty clean. I checked them out on-line and the product looks OK. Anybody used them for multi room sound. What you think their pro's and con's are. 

They appear to have many levels of sound systems, I would most likely be interested in the C series. Either the 6 or 8 zone system.

-NV


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm using HTD in-walls / in-ceilings in both my living room and master bedroom, and I've been quite happy with them. The living rooms has in-walls for LCR and in-ceilings for surrounds; the bedroom in-walls all around.


----------



## 4U2NVME (Aug 20, 2010)

Hey Fitz went with the HTD system, turned out ok. Some room have great sound, some are a bit muddy and some a bit sharp. But all in all for a multi zone system it sounds pretty decent, especially at the price point.

Still need to work on getting it set up with the seperate IR extenders, so I can control some of my other Audio Equipment in the Network Case. Just browsed your build its looking really nice, great looking screen you made. I just received mine, its not nearly as large as yours, the wide 2:35-1 or whatever you set up looks pretty impressive.

-NV


----------

